# Encoder MP3 intégré



## Nune (28 Août 2003)

J'aurais besoin d'intégrer un générateur de MP3 dans mon application Carbon pour les lire ensuite sur iPod. Malheureusement je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre. Est on obligé de payer la licence pour l'encoder MP3, quelles sont les solutions gratuites, comment ça marche et comment l'intégrer?
En bref éclairez moi un peu svp.


----------



## Didier Guillion (28 Août 2003)

Bonjour,

En encodeur MP3, de bonne qualité, avec sources, tu a Lame ICI 

En ce qui concerne les droits, je pense que tout est interdit, puisque le MP3 est un format propriétaire.

Ton choix peut peut etre se porter vers le format Vorbis OGG qui est gratuit et open source :

ICI 

Cordialement


----------

